# B8.5 (2013) Allroad fog light grill replacement



## uber_beetle (Oct 12, 2007)

Hi guys! 

So I lost one of my fog light grills recently. I ordered a replacement from someone on eBay. The part has the Audi logo and the correct part number, but when I try to install it, it doesn't snap in tight. I can easily just pull it back out.... And I'm sure that's not how this thing is supposed to fit. 

Anyone have any experience with these? Am I not doing it right? Is it maybe a counterfeit grill that's a hair smaller than a legit one? 

Your experience and opinions would be appreciated. Thank you! 

Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------

